# 2014 ADGA Photo Contest Results



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

The results just came back from the 2014 ADGA Photo Contest, and I won my age group!!! The theme for this year's contest was "kids with kids."

You can see my entry here on my website: http://libertyhomesteadfarm.com/2014/10/27/adga-youth-photo-contest-update/


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Too cute! Congrats on winning!


----------



## Serenity Woods (Apr 2, 2012)

Love that pic! Well done!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

Thanks! I took the picture with the last of my 2014 kids, before she was sold, with a friend's little brother.


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Very nice!


----------



## LibertyHomesteadFarm (Feb 1, 2014)

I plan on entering it in the Hoegger Supply 2015 Photo Contest too!


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Aw what a cute picture. The blue eyes on the goat really set off the photo! 
Congratulations!


----------



## GreenMountainNigerians (Jul 3, 2013)

Beautiful!


Sent from my iPad using Goat Forum


----------



## glndg (Feb 8, 2013)

Goats Rock said:


> Aw what a cute picture. The blue eyes on the goat really set off the photo!
> Congratulations!


Very professional looking photo. Yes, the blue eyes along with the blue shirt and blue on the shoes really work together well. Cute!


----------

